# Osfm/osfa



## KiwiMOM

I've decided that SIO's or AI2's are probably the best way to go for my lifestyle, I'm also getting a couple AIO's and pockets to try but I like the idea of being able to reuse the covers :shrug: I've been given advice from my avid cloth nappy friend, she told me dry time is HORRIBLE down here as it's so damp and just told me to use good old fashion flat nappies and pins so I'm trying them too..

BUT she told me to steer clear of birth-potty nappies, that they are just too bulky on new borns and didn't fit her babies well. I haven't heard that many bad things about them before this though, and that really limits the range of brands I can get in NZ.. I'd like to hear what you guys think about them, good or bad experiences?


----------



## rwhite

Hey hun. We use mainly cherub tree OSFA pocket nappies (you can find them on TradeMe) and I find them to be fantastic - my toddler who's a pretty heavy wetter goes for 3 hours usually wearing one before it will leak. They are fairly reasonably priced and they come with a three layer microfibre insert and a 3 layer hemp insert - you put the microfibre insert on top and the hemp under that for the best absorbency as the microfibre absorbs really quickly but doesn't hold the liquid if compressed, whereas the hemp absorbs more slowly but holds a lot of liquid and doesn't 'squish'. I haven't used them on a newborn however, so I can't comment on that.

We also use a brand called Punga Tails, but I prefer the Cherub Trees and the latter are much less bulky.

For drying times, I would imagine in winter they would take a bit longer - I'm in New Zealand too. I would recommend having the clothes horse in the lounge when the heater is on of an evening, it would likely get the job done and I think that's what we'll be doing when winter rolls around. That, or put the covers on the horse and the inserts in the dryer if you've got one.

I think you'll find that flat nappies with a cover will work okay for your daughter when she's little but as they get older they wet a lot more, and the absorbency may not cut it. Another user may be able to give you more info however, as I haven't used flat nappies before. Also, you can get fasteners as an alternative to pins called snappis that I'd imagine to be a bit easier and less fiddly.

Good luck :)


----------



## rwhite

Also, it's probably best to steer away from AIOs, as the drying time is longer. SIOs are great though as while it's all clipped in to place so it can't move around, you can dry everything separately so it'd be great for the climate. We have an Itti Bitti SIO and it's really quite good, really absorbent and dries quickly - they just cost a fair bit more than TradeMe brands.

If you are going for pocket nappies, stay away from EcoNepia, MyBaby, Sunny Baby and the likes, as they are all china cheapie brands and usually just come with microfibre inserts (EcoNepia especially are really crappy) which won't last in to the toddler stage. It's best to have nappies with one microfibre insert and a bamboo or hemp insert for underneath it :flow:


----------



## Rachel_C

Generally, OS nappies won't fit right from birth. If you want to use cloth from day 1 you'd normally need some newborn/small sized nappies - a newborn's shape is quite different from an older baby's shape, even if they're the same weight e.g. a 9lb newborn is normally a different shape to a 9lb 2 month old. My first LO was 9lb1oz when born, my second LO was 7lb4oz at birth but they both were ok in OS nappies from around 6 weeks, regardless of weight. From what many other people have said, I'd say that's true for most babies - they'll be ready for OS nappies at 6 weeks-ish, give or take a couple.


----------



## rwhite

If you want sized nappies try https://www.snazzipants.co.nz (various brands - fitteds, pockets and prefolds - it's sounding from what other people have said on here that prefolds are superior for newborns, so look in to those! Easy to wash/dry too I'd imagine) and https://www.ittibitti.co.nz (Itti Bitti brand AIOs (sewn in inserts) and SIOs (snap in inserts) that come in S M and L)


----------



## Rachel_C

I wouldn't say that prefolds are better for newborns, I don't like them much myself, but they are often recommended for newborns or as stash fillers because you can get them so cheaply preloved. I much prefer the ease and consistency of fitted nappies for newborns :)


----------



## rwhite

Rachel_C said:


> I wouldn't say that prefolds are better for newborns, I don't like them much myself, but they are often recommended for newborns or as stash fillers because you can get them so cheaply preloved. I much prefer the ease and consistency of fitted nappies for newborns :)

That's good to know, thank you! Before I rush out and buy a whole load of prefolds for any future babies I have. I can't wait to cloth nappy a newborn :cloud9: The poos would be much more preferable too (provided they stayed in the nappy :rofl:)


----------



## BunnyFace

The first cloth I used for Ellie were itti bittis. I didnt start using cloth properly until about 3 months because I couldnt get a good fit with anything but she was quite small though (5lbs 13oz) but when she chunked out a bit the ittis fitted brilliantly so i recommend them for a "normal" sized newborn. The BTP nappies do seem quite big on a newborn in comparison to sized nappies but they are more cost effective.


----------



## Rachel_C

BunnyFace said:


> The first cloth I used for Ellie were itti bittis. I didnt start using cloth properly until about 3 months because I couldnt get a good fit with anything but she was quite small though (5lbs 13oz) but when she chunked out a bit the ittis fitted brilliantly so i recommend them for a "normal" sized newborn. The BTP nappies do seem quite big on a newborn in comparison to sized nappies but they are more cost effective.

See I'm not sure I would recommend sized ittis for a newborn! My LOs were 9lb1oz and then 7lb4oz when born, both with fairly chunky legs (for a newborn) and ittis gaped too much at the legs until they were around a month old. Tuttos on the other hand, fit from around a week old, which is a bit odd but true! I'd still say that if your LO had weighed more when born, they might not have fit until her shape changed from that of a newborn to that of a slightly older baby :)


----------



## KiwiMOM

thanks for the tips :) 

Super helpful to hear from another cloth nappy kiwi on fitted nappies. I'll definitely check out Cherub tree. I just bought a bumrarpz pocket on trademe as it was on special and has owls on it.. its a OSFM.. I'd love to check out itti bitti d'lish SIO's but they are pretty pricey so I'm keeping my eyes open on TM so I can get one or two before I make the big investment :flower:


----------



## rwhite

Oh oh I got a bumrarpz in the mail today actually, it's super cute, it's the one with planes on. It's a night nappy so I've put it on LO today without a pre wash just to see how long we can go before we get leaks. I'll let you know how I get on with the night setup (I got the 2x bamboo trifolds and 1 microfibre insert) for future reference. It's a pain having to use disposables at night.

I think you'll really like the bumrarpz nappies, and I was so close to getting the owl one, it's so cute :)

Somebody's selling a small Itti Bitti SIO preloved on Trademe for $10 at the mo (well, starting price), could be worth looking at! Though it sounds like the tuttos are actually really good on newborns. 

Anyway, I'll stop rambling now :lol:


----------



## KiwiMOM

rwhite said:


> Oh oh I got a bumrarpz in the mail today actually, it's super cute, it's the one with planes on. It's a night nappy so I've put it on LO today without a pre wash just to see how long we can go before we get leaks. I'll let you know how I get on with the night setup (I got the 2x bamboo trifolds and 1 microfibre insert) for future reference. It's a pain having to use disposables at night.
> 
> I think you'll really like the bumrarpz nappies, and I was so close to getting the owl one, it's so cute :)
> 
> Somebody's selling a small Itti Bitti SIO preloved on Trademe for $10 at the mo (well, starting price), could be worth looking at! Though it sounds like the tuttos are actually really good on newborns.
> 
> Anyway, I'll stop rambling now :lol:

I don't want to use disposables at night, I'd love to know bumrarpz goes! I haven't been able to find real reviews of them anywhere yet. I just got mine in the mail today too :haha: and I'll check out that SIO ;) thanks


----------



## BunnyFace

Rachel_C said:


> BunnyFace said:
> 
> 
> The first cloth I used for Ellie were itti bittis. I didnt start using cloth properly until about 3 months because I couldnt get a good fit with anything but she was quite small though (5lbs 13oz) but when she chunked out a bit the ittis fitted brilliantly so i recommend them for a "normal" sized newborn. The BTP nappies do seem quite big on a newborn in comparison to sized nappies but they are more cost effective.
> 
> See I'm not sure I would recommend sized ittis for a newborn! My LOs were 9lb1oz and then 7lb4oz when born, both with fairly chunky legs (for a newborn) and ittis gaped too much at the legs until they were around a month old. Tuttos on the other hand, fit from around a week old, which is a bit odd but true! I'd still say that if your LO had weighed more when born, they might not have fit until her shape changed from that of a newborn to that of a slightly older baby :)Click to expand...

The first nappies I used with my LO were ittis and never had an issue with them. Granted the small size didnt fit her until she was about 2/3 months and 8/9lbs but i found if you put them on correctly the legs were fine! I will try and find a photograph because they really did fit her well at that weight!


----------



## Rachel_C

BunnyFace said:


> Rachel_C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BunnyFace said:
> 
> 
> The first cloth I used for Ellie were itti bittis. I didnt start using cloth properly until about 3 months because I couldnt get a good fit with anything but she was quite small though (5lbs 13oz) but when she chunked out a bit the ittis fitted brilliantly so i recommend them for a "normal" sized newborn. The BTP nappies do seem quite big on a newborn in comparison to sized nappies but they are more cost effective.
> 
> See I'm not sure I would recommend sized ittis for a newborn! My LOs were 9lb1oz and then 7lb4oz when born, both with fairly chunky legs (for a newborn) and ittis gaped too much at the legs until they were around a month old. Tuttos on the other hand, fit from around a week old, which is a bit odd but true! I'd still say that if your LO had weighed more when born, they might not have fit until her shape changed from that of a newborn to that of a slightly older baby :)Click to expand...
> 
> The first nappies I used with my LO were ittis and never had an issue with them. Granted the small size didnt fit her until she was about 2/3 months and 8/9lbs but i found if you put them on correctly the legs were fine! I will try and find a photograph because they really did fit her well at that weight!Click to expand...

That's what I mean though, your LO wasn't a newborn then (as in just born, under 6 weeks or so). By the time a baby is 2 months old their shape has normally changed to that of an older baby so what fits an 8lb 2-month old won't often be the same as what fits an 8lb newborn, nappy wise anyway. It's not all about the weight, it's about baby shape (particularly legs). My LOs were 9lb1oz and 7lb4oz at birth. The small ittis gaped on both of them at birth because their legs were skinny newborn legs. My first (the 9lber) didn't properly fit ittis until she was around 12lbs at about 6 weeks. My second (7lb4oz) fit ittis well when she was around 9lbs at about 4 weeks. Of course not all babies are the same shape and some will fit ittis straight from birth but do you see what I'm trying to say about shape rather than just weight? You saying that nappies fit a 2 month old at 8lbs doesn't mean anything for an 8lb newborn. I'm confusing myself now, hope it makes sense to you! :rofl:


----------



## BunnyFace

Rachel_C said:


> BunnyFace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel_C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BunnyFace said:
> 
> 
> The first cloth I used for Ellie were itti bittis. I didnt start using cloth properly until about 3 months because I couldnt get a good fit with anything but she was quite small though (5lbs 13oz) but when she chunked out a bit the ittis fitted brilliantly so i recommend them for a "normal" sized newborn. The BTP nappies do seem quite big on a newborn in comparison to sized nappies but they are more cost effective.
> 
> See I'm not sure I would recommend sized ittis for a newborn! My LOs were 9lb1oz and then 7lb4oz when born, both with fairly chunky legs (for a newborn) and ittis gaped too much at the legs until they were around a month old. Tuttos on the other hand, fit from around a week old, which is a bit odd but true! I'd still say that if your LO had weighed more when born, they might not have fit until her shape changed from that of a newborn to that of a slightly older baby :)Click to expand...
> 
> The first nappies I used with my LO were ittis and never had an issue with them. Granted the small size didnt fit her until she was about 2/3 months and 8/9lbs but i found if you put them on correctly the legs were fine! I will try and find a photograph because they really did fit her well at that weight!Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I mean though, your LO wasn't a newborn then (as in just born, under 6 weeks or so). By the time a baby is 2 months old their shape has normally changed to that of an older baby so what fits an 8lb 2-month old won't often be the same as what fits an 8lb newborn, nappy wise anyway. It's not all about the weight, it's about baby shape (particularly legs). My LOs were 9lb1oz and 7lb4oz at birth. The small ittis gaped on both of them at birth because their legs were skinny newborn legs. My first (the 9lber) didn't properly fit ittis until she was around 12lbs at about 6 weeks. My second (7lb4oz) fit ittis well when she was around 9lbs at about 4 weeks. Of course not all babies are the same shape and some will fit ittis straight from birth but do you see what I'm trying to say about shape rather than just weight? You saying that nappies fit a 2 month old at 8lbs doesn't mean anything for an 8lb newborn. I'm confusing myself now, hope it makes sense to you! :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: I understand what you're saying yes but my LO still had skinny "newborn" legs at 2 months and ittis still worked for us. On the smallest setting they pulled the legs in tight enough for them not to gape for us. I know many others who used them from birth on 8lbs+ babies who managed to get a good fit too which is why i recommended them.


----------

